# 2014 Mustang Grape Wine



## blackspanish777 (Jul 16, 2014)

So this past weekend a buddy of mine sent me a picture of his 5 gallons of mustang grapes that he harvested for wine. Well...I took off to my spot I had in mind for picking and picked about 2.5 gallons. I was excited until I realized I needed a gallon of grapes per wine. Well, I ran out of day light so I had to improvise. After destemming and washing for nearly two hours I had a plan. I decided to make my first attempt at my own recipe for grape wine. I am hoping to make a semi sweet red from it. The recipe is as follows:

2.5 gallons Mustang Grapes (about 13.5 lbs)
Welch's Red Grape Juice Concentrate - 4 cans
5 gallons of water
5.5 lbs of sugar
6 campden tabs
2 tsp pectin enzyme

Hoping for about an ABV of 13%

SG 1.084 after adding sugar was 1.060 after initial 4 cups
PH was 3.26 

Pitched the yeast today so here we go!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 23, 2014)

How is the wine coming? I picked, cleaned and froze about 25 pounds the other day. I tried it last year and it turned out horrible. I think i over pressed my grapes. Never could get rid of a pectic slime. 
I'm curious, where did you find the recipe that called for water to grape ratio? I think adding the concord concentrate was a good move. I was considering also.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Lori, thanks for asking! I actually just racked to carboy today. It smells and looks really good. I really was not sure what to expect colorwise, but it has a nice color to it. I am not sure about overpressing the grapes. Like I said, this is my first time starting with grapes and I mashed mine with a potato masher. The recipe itself is a combination of Jack Keller's recipe with my own twist. I added the concord juice because I was short on juice and also because I was afraid of the acidity of the mustangs by itself.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 23, 2014)

That is a beautiful color! I was thinking of using Jacks semi-sweet recipe too. I am like you, scared of that acid. Did you wear gloves when picking and handling? 
It was also my first time making ANY wine last year. I think the mistake i made was by not crushing enough the the beginning and then when it was time to press of the skins, I put them in a mesh bag and squeezed till my eyes popped out. Looking back, I may not have fermented in the primary long enough (I didn't even own a hydrometer back then) so the fruit didn't break down as it should. I was squeezing out the slimy inside of the grapes just trying to get as much 'juice' as possible. 
Keep me posted, it look's great. What yeast did you use?


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jul 23, 2014)

I used champagne yeast. Definitely wore gloves. 


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have to add, when I didn't wear gloves picking I did have a slight tingle on my hands. I mashed mine really well and then added pectic enzyme to help. I stirred daily and by the end I had nothing but skins and seeds.


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds more and more like I didn't ferment it long enough. You have given me hope.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jul 23, 2014)

I took six days this time before pulling it off the skins. Mine were extremely ripe. I have not seen any signs that it still is fermenting. Will take SG tomorrow as I forgot today.


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## blackspanish777 (Sep 9, 2014)

OK racked this wine over the weekend and did a quick taste test. So far so good!!! It tastes slightly like a merlot right now.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Sep 9, 2014)

Woo hoo! I am still watching and going to school on you. I have mine in the freezer and hope to start them in about 3 weeks when I know I will be here to take care of it. Keep the posts coming!


----------



## blackspanish777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Alright so I forgot to post, but I added some finishing tannins and bottled this dry a few months ago... Tasted great in bulk, but tastes flat in the bottle. I don't think I had enough Concord juice concentrate per gallon of water added.


----------



## Jericurl (Aug 19, 2016)

I've got 17 lbs of mustang grapes in the freezer now and I'm thinking of running mine through the steam juicer, then making mead out of it.

How did the acid turn out on this one?


----------

